# Kein Zurgiff vom Internet auf Xitami-FTP- Server möglich?



## SNOOK99 (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

        Ich wollt mal ein paar fotos zum download bereitstellen von meinem Xitami-Server.
        Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:
        Leute aus dem Internet kommen nicht auf meinen Rechener (auf dem der Xitami-Server) läuft.
        Aber Rechner aus  meinem LAN  können Problemlos auf den Server zugreifen.
        Was und WO muss ich WAS einstellen damit das funktioniert?
       Mein PC ist an einen Router angeschlossen...


         THX!


----------



## imweasel (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus, das du den Suchen Button ganz oben nicht gefunden hast... 

Also wenn von außen Zugriff auf einen Rechner im LAN ermöglicht werden soll, dann aktiviere und konfiguriere auf deinem Router das Postforwarding!

Da du nichtmal erwähnt hast welchen Router du nutzt kann dir auch keiner sagen wie und wo man sowas einrichten kann.


----------



## SNOOK99 (3. Februar 2005)

Oh sorry
     Das Wichtigste vergessen:-(
     Also ... Ich habe einen Router von Zyxel (Prestige 650HW)
     und auf meinem Pc läuft WinXP Prof.!

     PS: gesucht hab ich schon! aber leider nicht´s richtiges gefunden


----------

